# New frameset



## Turkey9186 (Oct 22, 2004)

The bad news, my much loved Stars and Stripes Caad5 frameset is bad. The good news, Cannondale is going to warranty it. I also have the option of doing a warranty upgrade to a Caad8 or a Six/thirteen frameset. 
The 6/13 is a little pricey. However, I am leaning that way since I do alot of century and enduance rides. I have heard rumors the 6/13 is prone to high speed wobble. I have been over 50MPH several times on my cuurent bike, so I am a little concerned about it.
Any comments would be appreciated. If someone happens to know where there is a new/nearly new 58 CM Caad5 stars and stripes frameset, I might go that route also.
Jerry


----------



## 03taco (Feb 8, 2005)

*Question about the Stars n stripes frameset*

Turkey9186-I bought the C-dale stars and stripes frameset on ebay months ago and just built up the frame with ultegra 10sp group. This frame and its paint scheme is awsome! Do you know anything else about this frame? I have been trying to find information about this frame for a while but haven't really found anything. Was the frame sold only as a frameset? if not, what group came on it? anything else you may know would be great! If anyone else knows anything about this frame I would like to know. thanks


Turkey9186 said:


> The bad news, my much loved Stars and Stripes Caad5 frameset is bad. The good news, Cannondale is going to warranty it. I also have the option of doing a warranty upgrade to a Caad8 or a Six/thirteen frameset.
> The 6/13 is a little pricey. However, I am leaning that way since I do alot of century and enduance rides. I have heard rumors the 6/13 is prone to high speed wobble. I have been over 50MPH several times on my cuurent bike, so I am a little concerned about it.
> Any comments would be appreciated. If someone happens to know where there is a new/nearly new 58 CM Caad5 stars and stripes frameset, I might go that route also.
> Jerry


----------



## krusty46 (Feb 15, 2005)

Do you mean this frame? If so I love the bike and have been wanting one for years myself. 

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/02/cusa/model-2RR7USA.html

As you can see it was a 2002 model bike and as far as I know it was a full bike and not a frameset.

*This is from the above link :*

Cannondale is proud to provide bicycles and cycling apparel to the New York City Fire Department's "Thank You America" bike tour. The special-edition R700s the firefighters will be riding in the tour are also available through your local bike shop, and for each one we sell, Cannondale will donate $50.00 to Uniformed Firefighters Association Scholarship Fund.

*
This is an article I borrowed:*

Copyright USA Today Information Network Nov 8, 2001

Ourdoors

New York City firefighter Dan Rowan wants to say thanks to America -- by biking from coast to coast.

Rowan and four other firefighters will begin their journey at 8:48 a.m. ET Sunday from Ground Zero, the still-smoldering ruins of the World Trade Center.

Their Ladder Co. 9, Engine Co. 33 firehouse is less than a mile from the WTC and was one of the first units to respond to the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11. Ten FDNY members from their firehouse died when the Twin Towers collapsed.

Rowan says the Thank You America Bike Tour concept came to him after 54 consecutive hours of "digging in the hole," as he calls the disaster site.

"I was going out of my mind," he says in a raspy New York accent. "Then this homeless gentleman who lives in the neighborhood comes up to me and holds out a handful of coins. It was all he had in the whole world, and he wanted to give it to the families of the dead. I started crying, he was crying and the three firefighters with me started bawling."

Later three young girls brought a coffee can filled with money they had raised from a lemonade stand. The Hells Angels kicked in $10,000, and a local bar threw a party that brought $15,000 in cash.

"This is not about money," Rowan says. "We just want to thank all the people in America who helped us out.

"And we especially want to thank the firefighters from all over the world who assisted us."

Joining Rowan are firefighters Sal Princiotta, Matt Hornung, Drew Robb and Gerard Dolan.

After leaving New York, the riders will visit the Pentagon crash site outside of Washington, D.C., then continue on a southern route that will take them to Los Angeles.

Local fire departments will escort the bikers for much of the voyage.

There will be stops at more than 100 firehouses along the way, including a visit to the Zuni Reservation in southern New Mexico.

The Zuni tribe sent 10 members of its famed smokejumper corps to New York, where they worked with Ladder Co. 9.

The Cannondale bicycle company is donating 10 road bicycles with custom stars-and-stripes paint jobs for the ride.

The bikes were built at Cannondale's Bedford, Pa., factory, not far from the site where defiant passengers forced the fourth hijacked airliner down.

The company is adding the paint scheme to its 2002 product line and donating $50 from the sale of each red, white and blue bike to the Uniformed Firefighters Association Scholarship Fund.

"These guys have all given so much," Cannondale spokesman Tom Armstrong says. "It's very gratifying for us to help out."

Rowan admits that the ride will be physically demanding, but the effort will help cleanse his spirit.

"In some ways this is an escape, a way to get away from all the sadness and tears. What can we give back to all the people who stood shoulder to shoulder with us? An e-mail? A card?

"This is a way to touch back, physically and emotionally."


----------



## Turkey9186 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Stars and stripes framesets*

About half of the frames produced were sold as framesets only. Ray's cycle in Vacaville CA bought 15-20 in assorted sizes. They still have a 54, and did have a 52 left, but may have sold it.
In addition to the road frames, they also made a very small number of aero/time trial frames. I have seen one on Ebay, and one on the road. 
During the 2003 Deathride (Deathride.com,) at the top of the last pass the volunteers help you off your bike, and they put it in the rack while you eat your much deserved ice cream. When I went to pick up my bike from the rack, there were two other C-dale Stars and Stripes, as well as a Trek, a Mercx, and a Pinarello with similar paint schemes. I would have killed for a picture of all the bikes together!
I now have a 6/13, but I am still looking for another Stars and Stripes frameset


----------



## krusty46 (Feb 15, 2005)

Never knew they came as framesets too. Hmmmm, 54cm is my size.... Any idea what they want for it?


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

*What was "bad" about it?*

I have an old CAAD4 frame that I would love to trade in. It has been crashed and picked up a few dents here and there, but I am not sure what qualifies for a warranty/trade in. Any info on the process would be much appreciated.


----------



## Turkey9186 (Oct 22, 2004)

*frame trade in policy*

It is my understanding that Cannondale has both a crash/frame trade in policy, and a warranty policy.
Since my was a defective frame, I could have received a CAAD5 frame for free or paid extra for a CAAD7, 8 or the 6/13 frame. I ended up upgrading to the 6/13. The cost was about half of list retail for the frame and fork. 
Talk to your LBS or email customer service, they can gove you more information. As a side note, Litespeed/Merlin are also offering trade in programs.
After almost 500miles, I love the 6/13. It is not as harsh as the CAAD5 frame, and it is just as stiff for climbing and descending. I upgraded the cranks to Bontrager Carbon (TruVativ Roluer) and added a Specalized carbon bar. Other than that the two bikes are the same.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

Turkey9186 said:


> It is my understanding that Cannondale has both a crash/frame trade in policy, and a warranty policy.
> Since my was a defective frame, I could have received a CAAD5 frame for free or paid extra for a CAAD7, 8 or the 6/13 frame. I ended up upgrading to the 6/13. The cost was about half of list retail for the frame and fork.
> Talk to your LBS or email customer service, they can gove you more information. As a side note, Litespeed/Merlin are also offering trade in programs.


Thanks!


----------

